# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Co2 top up

## Willy94

Hi morning Bros and sis, have a question regarding co2 tank top up. Is there any place I can do a instant top up for my tank. My tank is black in Colour base and silver top. Appreciate any help ! Thanks in advance. I did a Google search found few place but not sure if they still exist as those post is from 200x to 2013 which is years ago so would like to ask if anyone have any updated information

----------


## fireblade

the one at boon keng still does it on the spot

----------


## Willy94

> the one at boon keng still does it on the spot


Any idea what time he open ? Tia ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

for the opening hours, maybe you can give them a call and ask
BIOPLAST (System & Control Engineering Co.)
BLK 22 Boon Keng Road, #01-23, Singapore 330022 
Tel: 62964916, 62964919


NATURE AQUARIUM does a 1-to-1 exchange of the CO2 canister , not sure need to get the canister from them or not 

Blk 1, Thomson Road, #01-340, Balestier Hill Shopping Centre, Singapore 300001 
Tel: 62556051

East Ocean also provide 1-to-1 service, not sure need to get the CO2 from them or not
Blk 22, #01-699, Havelock Road, Singapore 160022 
Tel: 62729384, 62781003

----------


## Willy94

Thanks for the information bro ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

you're welcome !

----------


## Alantpcb

If you got own transport, they do instant top up just couple of minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Willy94

Alright thanks alot bro ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chtan23

> If you got own transport, they do instant top up just couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can share what is the capacity of your CO2 cylinder? Thanks.

----------


## Alantpcb

mine is 3 liter.

----------


## Willy94

Bro do you know if our co2 tank is expire what to do ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alantpcb

co2 tank and boeing 747 aircraft got no expiry date.just pay $25 to do a pressure test and if it still can withstand the pressure then good to go.

----------


## Willy94

Any idea where to test it ? As I see from the tank date is 9 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alantpcb

wanna try WKS IND ?

----------


## Willy94

Where's that ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wynx

> Where's that ? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bedok industrial estate. I use them very often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kalkwasser

I think Bioplast charges about $15 for 2 litres.

----------

